# [APP] `Papers



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bba.papers.free
Wallpapers for the people, by the people
Add some spice to your Android with 'Papers, the community fueled wallpaper app. Choose from a handful of beautiful art, or, if you think you have the next great wallpaper, submit your own work and you might just see it in a future update.

You can submit your own wallpapers in app or in this online submission form.

You can get 'Papers for free here on the Android Market: https://market.andro...bba.papers.free


----------

